# Tape measure question



## nadonailer (Nov 15, 2005)

Fatmax rules :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

theworx said:


> I figured okay it's time for a really good one now, no more el cheapo's. Everyone I looked at the hook dances around, I'm thinking what do you have to spend on one for it to be made well?? LOL!


You don't have to spend a bunch. Lufkin has been my choice for years. Although I go through 3 or 4 a year (with the heavy drywall work I do, they wear out pretty fast). I also do a lot of millwork and finishing and find them quite accurate. Why spend $30.00 on a tape that will last you just as long as the Lufkin I get for $10.00 at HD. If questioning the play in the end of your tape, burn an inch, but just remember you burnt an inch in your measurement when you go to cut your material (have blown major brain farts on that in the past)  !![/quote]

I don't burn an inch, I burn 10" If you can screw up 10" then you deserve that brain fart.:no:


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Adam, I'm waiting for a fat max 150'...that thing should weigh at least 50lbs and be the size of a small car tire strapped to my hip LOL!! These things are tanks compared to normal tapes!!

I still have gramps help out once in awhile if he does'nt have a job running and we flip each other ******************** all day long, I love when he tried to measure something with his puny Stanley and the tape is flopping in the breeze and he cusses under his breath :laughing: Or the fact he insists on using his 16oz finish hammer for EVERYTHING even when we're framing and have nailing contest Meagie/Danielson style, I'll drive in 1-2 hits while he pecks away like a woodpecker:clap: The best is when he shouts out measurements, I cut and hand him the lumber and it's waaay to short, then he realizes he got the numbers backwards-"cut it at 69", when what he meant to say was "cut it at 96" I always blame it on that Barbie Tool set tape measure he uses:w00t:


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Here is an interesting and educational read on tape measures, written by a friend of mine.
http://www.woodworking.org/WC/GArchive97/11_19measuremat1.html


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

Leo, I burn 10" too alot of the time. You're right a lot less likely to f*ck up. But I guess after being taught in school to burn 1" and doing that paractice for years now, it's a little hard to deviate from it.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

theworx said:


> Leo, I burn 10" too alot of the time. You're right a lot less likely to f*ck up. But I guess after being taught in school to burn 1" and doing that paractice for years now, it's a little hard to deviate from it.


Same with me, guys, - - I burn from the 10, - - less chance for error that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

nadonailer said:


> Fatmax rules :thumbup:


Yeah fat max 9' extended before it bends OHHHHH.Ahhhhh:clap:


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

Lat year I played hell getting a decent tape measure. I looked at a TON of them and still am not satisfied with what I got.

The old craftsman tape measure that I got in the 80's is not made any more, it was sturdy, and had a unique locking system that was really natural for me.

I actually bought a Starrett, a Stanley, and some off brand that I can not remember, all of them died rapidly and were returned. (I did not try the fat max).

I will say the Starrett was an exceptionally easy tape to read and had superb markings on each and every line which I liked a lot. 

I ended up with an odd little tape measure by komelonUSA which is marginaly okay. (the green one below) It is self locking which I find surprisingly helpful.

Still I'd love to have another of the craftsman like the one shown below.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Robie,
Nice article. I was always taught to use the same tape you measure with to lay out the cut with. I can see working with others and using two or more tapes can cause a problem. Another reason I work alone. Well not really but hey it fit. Unless we find better ways to measure I think we will all be taking that trip back to the miter box to get a perfect fit. 
I like the Fat Max also. They a great when on a ladder measuring for a wall molding.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

MinConst said:


> Robie,
> Nice article. I was always taught to use the same tape you measure with to lay out the cut with. I can see working with others and using two or more tapes can cause a problem. Another reason I work alone. Well not really but hey it fit. Unless we find better ways to measure I think we will all be taking that trip back to the miter box to get a perfect fit.
> I like the Fat Max also. They a great when on a ladder measuring for a wall molding.



I agree, it is best to use the same 'measure', - - but what I'll usually do is 'adjust' to the difference between my worker's measure and mine, - - I always tell him 1/32" less than I read, - - and it comes out perfect, - - I don't even mention it to him.

Whatever the reason, - - whether the tape is off, - - or the clip is bent, - - or we're 'viewing' different, - - or whatever, - - the 'difference' is the same every time.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't need it super accurate. Once in a while I have some trim to replace or a couple exterior trim boards, etc. but that's rare because I usually have someone else do wood replacement for me. 

As far as fat max goes...I love em. I have a 35' fat max tape, just bought a 22oz. fatmax hammer with the notch for starting nails (wow, that thing's fun), the fatmax laser measurer (wow, more fun), and I'm looking for something else fat max that I can justify buying, lol!:laughing:


----------



## King of Crown (Oct 12, 2005)

CGofMP said:


> Lat year I played hell getting a decent tape measure. I looked at a TON of them and still am not satisfied with what I got.
> 
> The old craftsman tape measure that I got in the 80's is not made any more, it was sturdy, and had a unique locking system that was really natural for me.
> 
> ...


Big Johnson is a fairly new one, and IT IS AWESOME. I love mine. The only problem is that there is not a very long stand out on them, but it has so many features that I cant even list here.


----------



## Midwest BuildIT (Mar 16, 2006)

FAT MAX tapes rule , ive got 4 of them. had 5 but was working out in the cold and clipped it to the front of my overalls. Just as i went to cut with the miter box it unhooked and fell, i was bent over on the ground. Well you can guess where it landed.


----------



## Bob Bridgewater (Dec 3, 2005)

Folding rulers come into play.
This is my experance with tapes and the tips, they do wear out to the point of a 1/16" or more! and that can cause some major proulbms with some jobs.
I mostley do siding so it dont matter there.
But once in a while I hang costom doors, just got two sets of French doors set in yesturday it took two days. Had to make the jambs my self just like old school. It was a lath board house and the starnderd jamb is 4 1/2"but had to go with 1x6 .(5 1/2")
This is what im gittin at, you come across times when you have to be dead nuts on the door hinge mortises and jamb hinge mortises this is when you use a folding ruler.
I have learned and seen folks that cant figure out why there points dont meet up using a tape by working by them selves.
It comes down to haveing a true measure. A folding ruler will give ya this,but dont ever chang up. Always use the same ruler on that job


----------



## Lefty Lucy (Mar 21, 2006)

The hook slides so that you can show the salesclerk at Sears that you need a new one.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Craftsman tape measures used to be life time warranty for any reason cracks end breaking off anything. In fact i have one right now that has not broken yet. I had another one years ago that didnt break either, but I lost it, and they wont warranty that, oh well. lol


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

I only use the fat max 35 if I am more than 35' off the ground.


----------



## Bob Bridgewater (Dec 3, 2005)

IHI: I've had some that dont even know how to read a tape but take them on to help with some tare off and cleaning, but that dont last to long and ya have ta start teaching siding. 
Well this realy happend once,I pull out my tape and show him a 1/2" rember the long line in between the two numbers and then I explane to him 1/4"s and thinking, ya he might learn. So I pull out my tape again and ask to show me 6 3/4' and he points right at 8 1/4" and say thats not a 6, thats a 9 your reading upside down.LOL
Then ya get some that call out like 118 and one left of the middle line or 32 and one right or the middle line.LMAO


----------



## Nick H (Nov 13, 2005)

I worked with a guy who would say things like , "12 and two bits" or "3 foot 6 and 3 small bits", could get a bit confusing.
Also because we are supposed to be metric you get a lot of cross over like, "2 metres 6 and a half inches", I once heard two guys working together, one asked "whats 6 feet in metric ?" his buddy replied "5 feet 10 and a 1/4". That one really cracked me up.


----------



## Bob Bridgewater (Dec 3, 2005)

Well what is 6' in Metrick ? I always wondered how they did that!


----------

